# Completely wiping the touchpad?



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

I currently have WebOS and CM9 Alpha 2 on my Touchpad. I haven't even opened WebOS since I installed Android on it.

I think it's time for some "spring cleaning" so I want to completely erase Android, completely wipe WebOS to barebones and reinstall from the ground up. Is it as simple as ACMEUninstall & WebOS factory reset? Nothing left behind...

If theres some more info someone can provide or if theres a guide out there for what I want to do already, let me know.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish someone could make a tool that would reformat the touchpad and prepare it for the webos doctor.

currently the webos doctor only targets a few system folders for erasing, so even if you use the built in "full erase" then run the webos doctor, you can still find many files left over.

the only way to properly/ fully erase the HP touchpad, would be to erase all partitions (except the most vital ones needed for the device to get into recovery mode), then recreate them, (or at least do a FF wipe on all of the partitions (SSD friendly wipe that does the same thing as a TRIM command on all sectors), then doctor the device


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

I have never used WebOS Doctor... And Im not quite comfortable going in and deleting *partitions* that could very well brick the touchpad. I'm looking to remove every trace of Android, and reset WebOS to as close as out-of-the-box I can get it, update it and throw AOKP on it.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

FatalIll said:


> I wish someone could make a tool that would reformat the touchpad and prepare it for the webos doctor.
> 
> currently the webos doctor only targets a few system folders for erasing, so even if you use the built in "full erase" then run the webos doctor, you can still find many files left over.
> 
> the only way to properly/ fully erase the HP touchpad, would be to erase all partitions (except the most vital ones needed for the device to get into recovery mode), then recreate them, (or at least do a FF wipe on all of the partitions (SSD friendly wipe that does the same thing as a TRIM command on all sectors), then doctor the device


Then use the tool in Preware that allows for removal of all Android partitions: Tailor.

And I also remember reading a long while ago that webOSDoctor for 3.0 removes all partitions itself, but idk if that is true.


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Then useThen use the tool in Preware that allows for removal of all Android partitions: Tailor.
> 
> And I also remember reading a long while ago that webOSDoctor for 3.0 removes all partitions itself, but idk if that is true.


So use ACMEUninstaller, then Tailor, then WebOS Doctor to reset webos...??

Im unsure of what exactly I should do in what order, and I've never used WebOS Doctor so Im unsure of exactly what it does/used for.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

using the uninstaller tool then webos doctor removes the android partitions completely and some of webos (the rest of the android files are left in the USB partition), but it does not remove all user data from webos, if you were to doctor your device then sell it, someone with root access can find many files left behind from your use of the device there are just certain locations where the webos doctor does not touch and there are many applications which save data to those locations either for enforcing trial limits, or keeping settings and customizations even after the system has been doctored.

the rest of the android files a


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> using the uninstaller tool then webos doctor removes the android partitions completely and some of webos (the rest of the android files are left in the USB partition), but it does not remove all user data from webos, if you were to doctor your device then sell it, someone with root access can find many files left behind from your use of the device there are just certain locations where the webos doctor does not touch and there are many applications which save data to those locations either for enforcing trial limits, or keeping settings and customizations even after the system has been doctored.
> 
> the rest of the android files a


So if I was to use the uninstaller, then tailor to wipe out everything but webos and then doctor to reset webos.... I'd achieve my goal?


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

While there might be some remnant I"m not aware of, I've used this process to get my device back to factory settings on all three occasions where I've sent mine in for warranty-covered repairs. As far as I can tell, this is as close as you can get to stock:

1) Wipe data, cache and system in Clockworkmod Recovery
2) Reboot into webOS recovery (hold volume up) and run ACMEUninstaller
3) Boot into webOS. Use Internalz Pro from Preware to make sure that /boot doesnt have android related remnants like cwm/twrp/moboot
4) Plug into a computer and delete everything in your SD card (DON'T FORMAT!)
5) Reboot into webOS recovery and run WebOS Doctor
6) When your touchpad reboots, set up your account, plug into your charger and do a secure full erase.

Once its done with the secure full erase, you're done. I do admit this might be a bit overkill, but its worked for me. You could probably do the secure full erase before you do the webOS doctor and save needlessly setting up your account only to undo it.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

running the ACMEUninstaller and then running the erase USB drive from within webos, removes all traces of android from the system.

But if you also want to remove all traces of your previous of webOS then you will need something better than webos doctor, and sadly no one has come up with a tool that erases the tablet and doctors it to a factory fresh state.

So all in all if you only want to completely get rid of all traces of android, then the ACMEUninstaller and erasing the USB drive is enough.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FatalIll said:


> running the ACMEUninstaller and then running the erase USB drive from within webos, removes all traces of android from the system.
> 
> But if you also want to remove all traces of your previous of webOS then you will need something better than webos doctor, and sadly no one has come up with a tool that erases the tablet and doctors it to a factory fresh state.
> 
> So all in all if you only want to completely get rid of all traces of android, then the ACMEUninstaller and erasing the USB drive is enough.


WebOS Doctor is for recovering a bricked TouchPad or installing a never version of the operating system if you don't want to use the OTA method. Running ACMEUninstaller from CWM or TWRP will remove all traces of Android and reset the internal memory partitions to the way they were before you installed CM. Once that is done, boot into WebOS and go to settings/Device Info/reset options/ and run Erase USB Drive. Once that is done, run the secure full erase. Be sure the battery is fully charged, it takes 30 to 40 minutes. There is no need to run WebOS Doctor.

Now, my question is why mess with the WebOS side at all. If you have not used WebOS since installing Android, there is really no need to do anything to WebOS. If you want to clean off the SD card, before running ACMEUninstaller, go to settings/Storage/Erase SD card and then run the uninstaller. That is as SPRING clean as you need to be.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I wish someone could make a tool that would reformat the touchpad and prepare it for the webos doctor.
> 
> currently the webos doctor only targets a few system folders for erasing, so even if you use the built in "full erase" then run the webos doctor, you can still find many files left over.
> 
> the only way to properly/ fully erase the HP touchpad, would be to erase all partitions (except the most vital ones needed for the device to get into recovery mode), then recreate them, (or at least do a FF wipe on all of the partitions (SSD friendly wipe that does the same thing as a TRIM command on all sectors), then doctor the device


Wish granted. I have created such a tool.

However, it needs a little bit of "touchup" before letting everyone use it. Hopefully, I'll have time to do that sometime soon.


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> WebOS Doctor is for recovering a bricked TouchPad or installing a never version of the operating system if you don't want to use the OTA method. Running ACMEUninstaller from CWM or TWRP will remove all traces of Android and reset the internal memory partitions to the way they were before you installed CM. Once that is done, boot into WebOS and go to settings/Device Info/reset options/ and run Erase USB Drive. Once that is done, run the secure full erase. Be sure the battery is fully charged, it takes 30 to 40 minutes. There is no need to run WebOS Doctor.
> 
> Now, my question is why mess with the WebOS side at all. If you have not used WebOS since installing Android, there is really no need to do anything to WebOS. If you want to clean off the SD card, before running ACMEUninstaller, go to settings/Storage/Erase SD card and then run the uninstaller. That is as SPRING clean as you need to be.


Took your advice and even though WebOS still had remnants left behind... I just went along and threw AOKP on it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> Wish granted. I have created such a tool.
> 
> However, it needs a little bit of "touchup" before letting everyone use it. Hopefully, I'll have time to do that sometime soon.


ACMEUninstaller for WebOS? Cool. You might want to through in a complete wipe and reformat of the SD card/usb drive.

This would be a great tool for someone needing to return a TouchPad to HP sans Android.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FatalIll said:


> Took your advice and even though WebOS still had remnants left behind... I just went along and threw AOKP on it.


WebOS remnants is not big deal. Getting rid of all traces of Android is what you were after.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> ACMEUninstaller for WebOS? Cool. You might want to through in a complete wipe and reformat of the SD card/usb drive.
> 
> This would be a great tool for someone needing to return a TouchPad to HP sans Android.


It wipes ALL partitions (all that are safe to be wiped).

All webOS, Android or other OS as well as user data is wiped.


----------



## sikfrk (Nov 25, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> It wipes ALL partitions (all that are safe to be wiped).
> 
> All webOS, Android or other OS as well as user data is wiped.


Any update on this? I've tried searching around, hopefully I'm not blind.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> Any update on this? I've tried searching around, hopefully I'm not blind.


@jcsullins: thanks for your many fine efforts for our touchpads. Have you posted this utility? I can do this long hand, but would rather remove any errors due to typos. I have speaker cracks and about to return to HP for service. I'd love to give it a try.


----------

